# survival/camping must have items



## wetdet7 (May 22, 2017)

I made an article featuring 5 must have products from amazon. If you're interested in finding a top notch water filter, fire starter, emergency tent, multi us pliers, and first aid kit click this link.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, How informative!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nothing new. Water filter, fire starter, shelter, knife and first aid.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

wetdet7 said:


> I made an article featuring 5 must have products from amazon. If you're interested in finding a top notch water filter, fire starter, emergency tent, multi us pliers, and first aid kit click this link.


Ummmm, what link? :scratch


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Oh my gosh, How informative!


Like the dog...love them Pitts!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmm, what link? :scratch


Caribou removed it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

[SARCASM] Oh no! WetDet7 was going to single handedly save us all and now with the link removed we might never have a good camping trip! [/SARCASM]


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I normally keep this in the garage ,don`t want to get it dirty
View attachment 17542
but I take Joe instead ,he likes camping






.
wetdet7, ask plenty of questions ,read lots of books but above all watch lots of old cowboy shows ,great learning tools and forget Rambo and all those trying to sell you those new survival gadgets ,I notice you forgot the Lodge cast on the list.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

wetdet7 said:


> I made an article featuring 5 must have products from amazon. If you're interested in finding a top notch water filter, fire starter, emergency tent, multi us pliers, and first aid kit click this link.


Hmmm sounds like you can get this stuff from https://www.walmart.ca/en


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Strange that I survived. Went out for 2 weeks with matches and a knife.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Strange that I survived. Went out for 2 weeks with matches and a knife.


PLEASE tell me you got them at Amazon. Otherwise you were taking your life into your own hands!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wasn't going to comment but I can't resist. This is a perfect example of those who think that you "must have" certain Items to Survive. Don't misunderstand, the Items mentioned would make survival easier, but having a bunch of "stuff" just covers a lack of Skills. What I mean is, what if you don't have your "stuff"? Can you find and purify Water without a Water Filter? Can you provide yourself with Shelter if you don't have one with you? Can you make Fire without Matches? The point is having Tools is great, but don't neglect Skills, they can't be taken from you, you can't lose them, you always have them with you, and they are easy to carry.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i use less then half of my camping gear when i go camping..that is if i figure right..but then again. i've always gone to a campground..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

change of mind


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

wetdet7 said:


> I made an article featuring 5 must have products from amazon. If you're interested in finding a top notch water filter, fire starter, emergency tent, multi us pliers, and first aid kit click this link.


 All good advice. :wave:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

With all my years of camping and survival training I`m still confuse by what people call “purified water” in the woods ,because the Rambo mentality of survival with only minimum tools in today’s woods is going to be difficult .Our waters are so polluted that without the proper tools you will get really sick and in need of plenty of Loperamide HCS .You need a good filter then boiling water for 1 minute and need to add more time for higher elevations ,then you need some kind of chemical treatment and for all this to work you will need a pot ,stove and a big container because under stress you will drink more water, scientists believe as many as 3.5 million Americans get sick each year after swimming, boating, fishing, or otherwise touching water they thought was safe. boil your water ,it may keep you alive.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> With all my years of camping and survival training I`m still confuse by what people call "purified water" in the woods ,because the Rambo mentality of survival with only minimum tools in today's woods is going to be difficult .Our waters are so polluted that without the proper tools you will get really sick and in need of plenty of Loperamide HCS .You need a good filter then boiling water for 1 minute and need to add more time for higher elevations ,then you need some kind of chemical treatment and for all this to work you will need a pot ,stove and a big container because under stress you will drink more water, scientists believe as many as 3.5 million Americans get sick each year after swimming, boating, fishing, or otherwise touching water they thought was safe. So don`t pay attention to Trump and his pollution crazy ideas and boil your water ,it may keep you alive.


Why must everything be political? What does Trump have to do with pollution?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> PLEASE tell me you got them at Amazon. Otherwise you were taking your life into your own hands!


The OP had links to Amazon because their were affiliate links from which he made money per purchase. Just another way for the trolls to make money off random forums.

I believe the rules to be an Amazon affiliate says you have to disclose they are affiliate links or you can lose your earnings and affiliate-ship.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Awww, now I will never know how to survive while camping. 

I have to say in the current state of evacuation alert with all the wildfires around its beginning to feel like I am camping. The smell of woodsmoke in the area is almost over powering, just like a campfire. There is a boil water advisory on just as if I were out in the back wood someplace.

I guess I'm camping after all.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> PLEASE tell me you got them at Amazon. Otherwise you were taking your life into your own hands!


HA that was years and years before Amazon even existed. 1967.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

bugoutbob said:


> Awww, now I will never know how to survive while camping.
> 
> I have to say in the current state of evacuation alert with all the wildfires around its beginning to fell like I am camping. The smell of woodsmoke in the area is almost over powering, just like a campfire. There is a build water advisory on just as if I were out in the back wood someplace.
> 
> I guess I'm camping after all.


Do you know how to survive if a fast moving forest fire is headed towards you?

Light your own fire in front of you and follow it. The approaching fire will stop at the burn mark. Works best is a grass fire situation.


----------

